# How to remove paint from gun



## Phil W. (Dec 30, 2016)

I have a Remington 700 FS that I bought new in 1988. I didn't like the grey colored stock so I painted it with flat camo paint. Here 28 years later, I'm wanting to remove the paint and have the original color stock again. If I can recall, Brown Precision made these stocks for Remington and was a Kevlar-Fiberglass material. I'm hesitant about using a strong paint stripper or lacquer thinner in fear of melting or damaging the stock. Do any of you know how I can get this paint off safely? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jglenn (Jan 2, 2017)

any stripper is also going to remove the original finish which was paint also.. if memory serves those were fiberglass layup  stock with a foam inside..

I'd sand it down to the glass and re-paint. you can fill in any pin holes with body filler

Duracoat does well on stocks.. Also Alumahyde II from brownells.


----------



## flloridaboy101 (Feb 7, 2017)

try clp (military clean, lube, protect) it will pull off the paint


----------



## Anvil Head (Feb 11, 2017)

Test a small inconspicuous spot first with any approach you take.  And.....give it time to "set" or dry. Some things just don't go together. Alternative to stripping if camo paint is still well attached, is to paint over with what you want.


----------



## flloridaboy101 (Feb 11, 2017)

I would not paint I would find someone to hydro dip it. would last a lot longer and looks better. may run a little more but you get what you pay for.


----------

